# dog shows north east



## Deb

Are there any dog shows in the north east of england??


----------



## gesic

lot n lots!
Northumberland county show, wollsingham n wear, Darlington Ch, Driffield Ch,
north east working n pastoral....check out our dogs web as they tell you whats comining up ie closing date for entries or shows on whateverdate.
Are u gonna be showing??


----------



## Deb

no won't be showing just interested in watching the dogs.


----------



## gesic

If u can get to darlington champ show...usually ripley hall i think in september, great location lots of lovely dogs and shopping 4 lots of doggy stuff...my idea of heaven


----------



## Deb

Darlington is not to far from me so will certainly give it a try. Hubby might not be too pleased as every time i go to the pet shop i come back with toys!!!


----------



## Deb

just looked and it is in sept. if you are not entering your own dog can you still take them to the show??


----------



## isadobe

Deb said:


> just looked and it is in sept. if you are not entering your own dog can you still take them to the show??


No only entered dogs allowed im afraid


----------



## waggytailsstore

Deb said:


> Are there any dog shows in the north east of england??


Hi if you're looking for something in May check out the Yorkshire Game Fair at Harewood House, it's not too far from you probably an hours drive, there's lots of fun things to do with dogs sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## gesic

isadobe said:


> No only entered dogs allowed im afraid


Sorry to correct u but u cantake ur dog in.
You enter under not for competition, it means u will have to fill in the schedule, but on the plus u will be allocated a bench in a tent...its great to disapear into and have a seat in a quiet place not 4 the dog but for me!!! Mine has to sit on the floor while I get comfortable on the bench lol!
What kind of dog have u got?


----------



## isadobe

gesic said:


> Sorry to correct u but u cantake ur dog in.
> You enter under not for competition, it means u will have to fill in the schedule, but on the plus u will be allocated a bench in a tent...its great to disapear into and have a seat in a quiet place not 4 the dog but for me!!! Mine has to sit on the floor while I get comfortable on the bench lol!
> What kind of dog have u got?


Thanks for that i never realised you could take none entered dog's in :thumbup1:

yeah i know what you mean about the benches 

i have a Dobe called Hassan ..


----------



## thegroomingcentre

gesic said:


> Sorry to correct u but u cantake ur dog in.
> You enter under not for competition, it means u will have to fill in the schedule, but on the plus u will be allocated a bench in a tent...its great to disapear into and have a seat in a quiet place not 4 the dog but for me!!! Mine has to sit on the floor while I get comfortable on the bench lol!
> What kind of dog have u got?


Are you allowed to walk around with your dog, or does it have to remain benched??


----------



## gesic

Yes u can
The only thing I would say however is be aware at the ringside if u watch dogs being judged that ur dog doesnt disrupt or distract dogs in the ring.
other than that u have the same rights to wander as the dogs being shown


----------



## Chocmonster

Sedgefield Agricultural show has a big dog show too.


----------

